# Handy einer Minderjährigen vertragsfähig?



## allapow (8 Februar 2011)

hallo Forum,

ich möchte ganz allgemein wissen ob das Handy einer Minderjährigen überhaupt vertragsfähig ist.
Also wenn da eine Firma wie Buongiorno zu dem Mobilfunkprovider herkommt und behauptet da wäre ein Vertrag zustande gekommen... ist da nicht der Mobilfunkprovider verpflichtet soetwas abzulehnen wenn es sich um ein Handy einer zwölfjährigen handelt?!

In Deutschland können Minderjährige keine Verträge abschließen. Warum sollte ein *Handy (gleichzustellen mit: Zahlungsmittel, Identitätsnachweis, Bankkonto)* deutsches Recht aushebeln können.

Meiner Meinung nach sind Handies, die Minderjährigen gehören, nicht vertragsfähig. Und wenn sie doch vertragsfähig sind, also einem mündigen Bürger gehören, dann kann man ja auch Alkohol und Zigaretten damit kaufen.

Ich vermute den Mobilfunkprovidern ist es einfach zu teuer so einen Schutz einzubauen. Das würde ja einige Stunden eines Teams von Programmierern und anderen Fachleuten kosten.

Was sagt das deutsche Gesetzt? Können Minderjährige mit Hilfe eines Handys rechtsverbindliche Verträge abschließen?


----------



## Hippo (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: Handy einer Minderjährigen vertragsfähig?*

So sehr ich die Frage für berechtigt halte - aber WER ist den auf den Handyvertrag als Vertragspartner eingetragen?
Macht zwar Verträge mit Minderjährigen nicht gültiger, hebelt aber Deinen Denkansatz aus wenn der Handyvertrag auf die Eltern läuft.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: Handy einer Minderjährigen vertragsfähig?*



allapow schrieb:


> Was sagt das deutsche Gesetzt? Können Minderjährige mit Hilfe eines Handys rechtsverbindliche Verträge abschließen?


Die Frage ist eigentlich falsch gestellt, weil sie so mit einem einfachen "Ja" zu beantworten ist:

http://ranieri.jura.uni-saarland.de/Lehrangebot/Examen/Tutorium/Materialien/Minderjaehrigenrecht.htm


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: Handy einer Minderjährigen vertragsfähig?*

der Vertragspartner ist minderjährig. Es ist ein PrePaid und es gibt nur eine minderjährige Person zu dieser Handynummer.

Leider ist es ihr erst nach mehreren Monaten komisch vorgekommen, daß die Kosten nicht alleine von ihr selber stammen können. Und wir haben nicht die Einzelverbindungsnachweise kontrolliert weil wir von den Kosten nichts wussten. Es geht nur um ca. 15 € pro Monat aber das spielt ja keine Rolle.


----------



## allapow (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: Handy einer Minderjährigen vertragsfähig?*

oh, der letzte Beitrag war von mir... wusste nicht, daß hier auch unregistrierte Nachrichten schreiben dürfen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: Handy einer Minderjährigen vertragsfähig?*

Schau  mal hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rech...s-mit-prepaid-karten-von-minderjaehrigen.html


----------



## Teleton (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: Handy einer Minderjährigen vertragsfähig?*

Hippo hat recht, es wird wohl keinen Provider geben der (bewußt) Mobilfunkkartenverträge (egal ob Prepaid oder Laufzeit) mit Minderjährigen schließt. Zutreffend ist auch, dass Minderjährige keine eigenen Verträge schließen können. Die Frage konzentriert sich daher auf das Problem, ob der volljährige Karteninhaber durch den Minderjährigen wirsam vertreten wurde. Da eine ausdrückliche Vollmacht regelmäßig nicht vorliegt kann eine Vertretung nur im Rahmen der sog. Anscheins bzw Duldungsvollmacht erfolgen. Da nur der Inhaber sein Telefon vor Mißbrauch schützen kann wird das Vertrauen der Vertragspartner darauf geschützt, dass derjenige der anruft, genau dies auch darf. Für den Bereich der "normalen" Telefonie ist das auch ständige Rechtsprechung. Problematisch wird es wenn über die Verbindungsentgelte hinaus weitere Leistungen erbracht werden. Die Anbieter berufen sich natürlich gerne auf die obige Rechtsprechung. Es kann aber nicht sein das jeder Dreck der sich über das Telefon buchen läßt auch den Anschlussinhaber zugerechnet wird.

Meiner Meinung nach:
Da wo das Entgelt unmittelbar in der Gebühren steckt haftet der Inhaber in aller Regel (z.B. 0900 ). Das kann man anders sehen wenn gezielt Minderjährige angesprochen werden z.B. bei Browserspielen.

Bei dem Abodreck handelt es sich nicht um eine Telefonentgelt sondern nur Mist der zufällig  per Telefon verkauft und nur zufällig (wie Klingeltöne) mit dem Gerät genutzt werden kann. Also m.E. keine Haftung. Ist in der Rechtsprechung aber umstritten.

Bei Anrufen (z.B.) Schmuddelkram unter normaler Ortsnummer gibt es kein schutzwürdiges Vertrauen dass der Anrufer tatsächlich alles mit Wirkumg für den Inhaber bestellen darf. Sonst werde ich ja Vertragspartner des Pizzavertrages falls jemand mit meinem Handy ne Pizza bestellt.


----------



## allapow (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: Handy einer Minderjährigen vertragsfähig?*

zuerst zu dem Ehrenkodex: das Kündigen bei Buongiorno war nicht einfach und ob es jetzt wirklich gekündigt ist bin ich mir nicht sicher weil die sich nicht deutlich ausgedrückt haben (wir wissen nämlich nicht was für ein Abo es ist). Zweitens denke ich, daß keine Willkommens-SMS gekommen ist.

Und zu dem vorigen Beitrag: das PrePaid Handy läuft NICHT über einen mündigen Bürger!

Was ich bis jetzt sehe ist: Die Klingeltonfirmen sollte man dem Erdboden gleich machen und unser Mobilfunkanbieter wird verklagt weil er mit einem nicht mündigen Bürger Schindluder treibt.

PS: alles für die Wirtschaft damit wir leben können  frau Merkel?!


----------



## Teleton (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: Handy einer Minderjährigen vertragsfähig?*

Auch bei Prepaidkarten liegen Verträge zugrunde. Irgendjemand hat die Karte doch erworben und freigeschaltet (und das war sicher nicht der Minderjährige). Der Erwerber ist Vertragspartner und dem gehört auch das Guthaben (auch wenn es vom Minderjährigen aufgefüllt wird). Und der Erwerber wird auch vertreten oder nicht. 

Das gilt selbst dann wenn die Prepaidkarte bereits freigeschaltet in bahnhofnähe einer Großstadt erworben wurde. Solche Karten (die ich mir auch gelegentlich kaufe) sind dann auf irgendeinen Ladeninhaber registriert. Ich selbst habe keine Rechte aus dem Kartenvertrag. Wird natürlich ein Problem für den Registrierten, wenn ich die Karte ordentlich ins Minus treibe (was bei manchen Prepaidkarten geht).



> Die Klingeltonfirmen sollte man dem Erdboden gleich machen


Stimmt



> und unser Mobilfunkanbieter wird verklagt weil er mit einem nicht mündigen Bürger Schindluder treibt.


Die Minderjährigkeit kann man ihm wohl nicht vorwerfen aber dass er den Inkassoknecht für Drittanbieter macht. Wenn sich die Abobrut selbst um ihre Forderungen kümmern müßte wäre der Spuk nach ein paar Wochen vorbei.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: Handy einer Minderjährigen vertragsfähig?*



allapow schrieb:


> Und zu dem vorigen Beitrag: das PrePaid Handy läuft NICHT über einen mündigen Bürger!


Welcher Provider bindet sich das bewusst ans Bein?
Würde mich einfach mal interessieren.


----------



## allapow (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: Handy einer Minderjährigen vertragsfähig?*

ok, falls es einen unterschriebenen Vertrag gibt werde ich nachsehen.
Im online-Portal des Mobilfunkproviders ist einzig ein nicht mündiger Bürger eingetragen. Und auf die Anfrage ob sie für diese Nummer alle Mehrwertdienste/Abos etc sperren können kam keine Antwort... was mich nicht überraschte.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: Handy einer Minderjährigen vertragsfähig?*



haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Welcher Provider bindet sich das bewusst ans Bein?


Momentan noch alle. Außerdem ist es fraglich, ob das Abo hier überhaupt über das Handy zu Stande kam oder übers Internet und die Handynummer nur zur Abrechnung im Handypayment diente. Aber die normalen Internetprojekte werden von Buongiorno schon seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr beworben sondern nur doch die fürs mobile Internet.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...vor-buongiorno-gmbh.html?highlight=Buongiorno


----------



## allapow (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: Handy einer Minderjährigen vertragsfähig?*

ich meinte einen Vertrag für das Handy


----------



## blizzyFFM (24 Oktober 2016)

Hatte ich auch schon mal ähnlich.
im BGB gibt des den "Taschengeldparapaphen".
Danach kann die Kleine kein Auto kaufen (auch wenn sie zufällig 10000 € in der Tasche hat), wohl aber einen Kaugummi oder eben ein Handyabo für 5 €.


----------



## Hippo (24 Oktober 2016)

Nein, ein Abo ist ein Dauerschuldverhältnis das NICHT vom Taschengeldparagrafen gedeckt ist

http://www.heise.de/ct/hotline/FAQ-Rechtliche-Position-von-Minderjaehrigen-im-Internet-2179474.html


----------



## Teleton (25 Oktober 2016)

Kein Handynetzbetreiber schließt Verträge mit Minderjährigen. Vertragspartner ist immer der volljährige Unterzeichner des Mobilfunkertrages.

Die Zurechnung der Abo/ Drittanbieter/Premiumdienste an den Anschlussinhaber erfolgt dann über das Rechtinstitut der Anscheins bzw Duldungsvollmacht.
Nach dem Motto: Wer das Handy in der Hand halt darf auch beliebige Verträge mit Wirkung für den Anschlussinhaber schließen sonst hätte er das Handy ja nicht. Der arme schutzwürdige Betreiber kann dagegen ja nicht erkennen wer am anderen Ende sitzt und das Handy ist schließlich nur eine besondere Form von Geldbörse.

Übertragen aufs echte Leben:
Wenn ich an der Haustür jemanden antreffe darf der beliebige Verträge fürs Haus abschließen (z.B. neue Dachsanierung) auch wenn es der 13 Jahre alte Sohn ist. Natürlich Schwachsinn.

Aber im Telekommunikationsrecht ist alles anders, da gibt es besondere Schutztbiotope für Schurken.


----------



## Kevin4 (3 November 2016)

Das widerspricht sich, als 16jähriger kann ich sehr wohl einen Handyvertrag / Prepaid abschliessen, habe ich gemacht.


----------



## Hippo (3 November 2016)

Wenn sich der Anbieter auf einen "schwebend unwirksamen" Vertrag einläßt ...
Zwischen "rechtsgültig" und "na ja wird schon gutgehen" klafft ein breiter Spalt, hindert aber geldgierige Anbieter nicht es trotzdem zu tun und davon auszugehen daß unterm Strich was hängenbleibt


----------



## Teleton (4 November 2016)

Cool, welcher Anbieter ist das (und der kennt echt Dein Geburtsdatum und kein Elternteil mußte zustimmen)? 
Wenn mein Kinder da ohne mein Wissen nen Vertrag machen kann ich Jahre später die Zustimmung versagen und die Kohle zurückfordern.


----------

